# Are You A Sausage Lover?



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2020)

*It's not the most nutritional food but it's my weakness, I can't pass them up at the store!  So, do you like sausage and if so, what kind?*









*I like brats, hot Italian sausage, breakfast sausage, smoked sausage, you name it--I love them!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh yes, both dear husband and I.

Everything from Italian (mild and hot), chorizo, pork, beef, garlic, to dear husbands and my wild game sausage.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I like brats, hot Italian sausage, breakfast sausage, smoked sausage, you name it--I love them!


I'm in

any

*WOOF!*


----------



## Wren (Aug 5, 2020)

Not something I eat a lot but I like a good quality sausages made by my butcher, never a supermarket packet 

I include them if I cook a ‘Full English’ breakfast or as a meal with mash potato and baked beans


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh yeah!...as long as I don't think about what they are made of


----------



## Lashann (Aug 6, 2020)

I prefer a good quality turkey or chicken sausage rather than pork, usually bought at a local butcher/deli.  My favourites are turkey sausage with leek & garlic chips or chicken with feta & spinach.  As a meal, I enjoy them along with rice and some veggies.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2020)

Not a fan but my husband loves them


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Oh yeah!...as long as I don't think about what they are made of


Yes, thinking about that takes the fun out of them so we just won't go there...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, love 'em...especially Scottish Lorne sausage... (also known as square sausage)







Currently in my freezer, I have the aforesaid Lorne... and Cumberland sausages with caramelized onion... and Beef & pork with leek & apple...


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

*I was once told, "If you eat too many sausages you'll end up looking like one,"

What a load of old rubbish. *


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> *It's not the most nutritional food but it's my weakness, I can't pass them up at the store!  So, do you like sausage and if so, what kind?*
> 
> 
> View attachment 116721
> ...


*Mmmmm............I'm nipping round to, Ruth's. *


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 6, 2020)

I like all kinds of sausage.  There are 2 hot and spicy Italian sausages I am fond of.  One, you cook and the other is a dry hard type that you slice.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

Wren said:


> Not something I eat a lot but I like a good quality sausages made by my butcher, never a supermarket packet
> 
> I include them if I cook a ‘Full English’ breakfast or as a meal with mash potato and baked beans


*Then, I'm off to Wrennies for me tea. *


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2020)

I was born a sausage and Ruthanne that pot you show is my womb. Has anyone ever tried apple/chicken sausage. Frying it you can smell the apples. My Italian sausage sandwich goes like this:  Use a long bun like a po'boy > Remove the skin from one and one half links and form in to a long patty to fit the bun > roast a bell pepper > fry the sausage patty and heat a half cup of marinara > In a separate skillet (or the same skillet)coat lightly with a little olive oil then toss in a handful of grated whole milk mozzarella cheese of a low to medium heat and slowly moving the melting cheese around until fully melted  >pour the marinara on both side of the bread and on top of the sausage > pour the cheese on top of the sausage > place the roasted prepper slices on top of the cheese. Eat with a few pepperoncini peppers on the side. Mamma Mia!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)

It really depends. They are mostly fat and lord knows what else and I rarely even eat a hot dog.

Home made Polish kielbasa and good Italian sausage are about all I'll eat of that type. No breakfast sausage.

The dry sausages are another matter- I love salami; all kinds and mortadella too. Sometimes, I have to force myself away from it in the store . Pepperoni is the exception. I used to like it, but in later years I only like it in a big "Sunday Sauce" and it is delicious that way.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

I haven't eaten a sausage since I was a kid...Cause my mom made me eat whatever was on the table....YUK!!!1

My husband love's any kind of sausage...


----------



## asp3 (Aug 6, 2020)

I enjoy sausages, but I find many of them too salty for me (both by taste and by reading the sodium levels on the packages.)


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh, I dearly love sausage.
 My favorite is* Weisswurst.*
 It is a traditional Bavarian sausage made from minced veal and pork back bacon. It is usually flavored with parsley, lemon, mace, onions, ginger, and cardamom, although there are some variations.  It's not easy to find however.  
My second favorite is *Bratwurst.*
Actually, I've liked every sausage I've tried with the exception of *Blood Sausage. *Patooie....that's the most disgusting practical joke excuse for sausage in the world.


----------



## gennie (Aug 6, 2020)

Love Kielbasa.  Also breakfast sausage accompanied by fried apples and buttered biscuits.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes, love 'em...especially Scottish Lorne sausage... (also known as square sausage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HollyDolly, I had never heard of this sausage and wanted to try it. It seems that I can make it at home with this recipe. Thanks for the heads up, as I always enjoy learning new things about food. 
https://www.food.com/recipe/scottish-lorne-sausages-square-breakfast-sausage-389024


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> HollyDolly, I had never heard of this sausage and wanted to try it. It seems that I can make it at home with this recipe. Thanks for the heads up, as I always enjoy learning new things about food.
> https://www.food.com/recipe/scottish-lorne-sausages-square-breakfast-sausage-389024


you're welcome Kayelle, I hope it tastes something like the real thing.. however please don't add gravy to them , Lorne sausages are always served Naked.. usually served along with  fried eggs as a breakfast or supper dish  or on a sandwich with ketchup or mustard


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you're welcome Kayelle, I hope it tastes something like the real thing.. however please don't add gravy to them , Lorne sausages are always served Naked.. usually served along with  fried eggs as a breakfast or supper dish  or on a sandwich with ketchup or mustard


Gotcha Holly.........no gravy for this. 

One of my favorite ways with American sausage is what's known as Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, taught to me by my southern mother. It's pratically a breakfast staple in the southern USA.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Gotcha Holly.........no gravy for this.
> 
> *One of my favorite ways with American sausage is what's known as Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, taught to me by my southern mother. It's pratically a breakfast staple in the southern USA.*


 Yes, I've heard of it, but never tried it...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Lorne sausages are always served Naked..


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

I would also never think of making my Thanksgiving cornbread dressing/stuffing without including Jimmy Dean's Sage sausage.

Tonight I'm doing a one skillet supper of sausage, potato, zucchini, onion, mushrooms and cheese. 

Yup, I do like sausage of all kinds.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Gotcha Holly.........no gravy for this.
> 
> One of my favorite ways with American sausage is what's known as Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, taught to me by my southern mother. It's pratically a breakfast staple in the southern USA.


Yes it is a great breakfast but if there is no Tobasco available then i don't order it or make it. To deviate replace sausage with fine chopped corn beef and toasted English muffins in place of biscuits.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Love Bangers & Mash




This is a BBQ snag (sausage in Oz) with fried onions on a piece of folded bread complete with paper serviette of course
A large Hardware Chain Store in Oz allows various charities to sell these on a Saturday morning
or used to....I'm not sure with the Covid19 problems
They were so nice and always right at the main entrance so if you had to got to the hardware store it was almost
'a dead cert' (certainty) that you would buy at least one on the way back to your car


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

I made a version of the famous English Toad in the Hole a couple times and it was delicious....I must do it again soon!

https://www.delish.com/uk/cooking/recipes/a29572279/toad-in-the-hole/


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> My favorite is* Weisswurst.*


This sounds really good! I've never heard of it before. I'll try to find it.

I once had Swedish Korv; big on nutmeg and allspice. I remember it was pretty good.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Only Polish Sausage from the Shopsy's cart .. with mustard and corn relish


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Only Polish Sausage from the Shopsy's cart .. with mustard and corn relish


I love that and keilbasa!  Especially with pork n beans or baked beans or sauerkraut


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> This sounds really good! I've never heard of it before. I'll try to find it.
> 
> I once had Swedish Korv; big on nutmeg and allspice. I remember it was pretty good.


I hope you can find it RadishRose...the flavor is so, "delicate" compared to other sausages.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2020)

For me. The sausage has to have a thin skin. A butcher shop in town supplies a vendor. I traced the source down after tasting it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For me. The sausage has to have a thin skin. A butcher shop in town supplies a vendor. I traced the source down after tasting it.


I skin all sausage in casings. It's easy to do if the sausage is nearly frozen by inserting your knife under the skin at one end and slitting the casing.
It's easily skinned that way, and it will hold together as a link without a problem. Nope, I don't like casings.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 6, 2020)

One of my favorites is Cumberland Sausage,  which is English. Every time I would go through Heathrow Airport in London onthe way back to the States, I did 3 things: a pint of beer, a Cumberland sausage and a stop at the World of Whisky for samplers


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I would also never think of making my Thanksgiving cornbread dressing/stuffing without including Jimmy Dean's Sage sausage.
> 
> *Tonight I'm doing a one skillet supper of sausage, potato, zucchini, onion, mushrooms and cheese.*
> 
> Yup, I do like sausage of all kinds.



Boy howdy, dinner tonight was really delicious...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I skin all sausage in casings. It's easy to do if the sausage is nearly frozen by inserting your knife under the skin at one end and slitting the casing.
> It's easily skinned that way, and it will hold together as a link without a problem. Nope, I don't like casings.


I'm going to give that a try.  I just love sausage with eggs.  So if you have frozen sausages you just let them thaw out a bit?  Some sausage casings are so thick you can't chew them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I would also never think of making my Thanksgiving cornbread dressing/stuffing without including Jimmy Dean's Sage sausage.



When I get a craving for the tastes of Thanksgiving I make a low carb skillet supper using frozen riced cauliflower, country-style breakfast sausage, onion, celery, poultry seasoning, and a packet of GOYA chicken bouillon.  After frying the sausage, celery, and onions I add the seasonings and the cooked/drained riced cauliflower, let them cook together for a few minutes while stirring to coat the cauliflower. 

I have to admit that I miss the bread but riced cauliflower coated with pork fat makes me happy.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 7, 2020)

i love all kind of sausage especialy those maple links---i also put sausage in by turkey dressing but i use bread instead of cornbread


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 7, 2020)

Count me in love them! All kinds, just ordered 5 different kinds on my grocery order.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 7, 2020)

For all the skin haters why not heat the skillet to high with oil and roll the links searing the skin so it is crisp and almost nonexistent? Works every time.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

To put it bluntly - nope.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes, love 'em...especially Scottish Lorne sausage... (also known as square sausage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aghhhh!  Not the dreaded Lorne sausage.  I can't abide the things.  Cumberland sausage - that's different.
We have a good local butcher who makes great steak sausages and pork sausages.  Occasionally he experiments with other flavours - like pork and ginger (very nice) and  sticky maple pork.  He did try chicken sausages, but they were a bit tasteless.


----------



## 911 (Aug 7, 2020)

alfresco Apple flavored chicken sausage.

Apple Sausage


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> *Aghhhh!  Not the dreaded Lorne sausage.  I can't abide the things*.  Cumberland sausage - that's different.
> We have a good local butcher who makes great steak sausages and pork sausages.  Occasionally he experiments with other flavours - like pork and ginger (very nice) and  sticky maple pork.  He did try chicken sausages, but they were a bit tasteless.


 A million people disagree with you


----------



## 911 (Aug 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It really depends. They are mostly fat and lord knows what else and I rarely even eat a hot dog.
> 
> Home made Polish kielbasa and good Italian sausage are about all I'll eat of that type. No breakfast sausage.
> 
> The dry sausages are another matter- I love salami; all kinds and mortadella too. Sometimes, I have to force myself away from it in the store . Pepperoni is the exception. I used to like it, but in later years I only like it in a big "Sunday Sauce" and it is delicious that way.


If you buy hot dogs, buy uncured. That way you eliminate the nitrates or nitrites, but better yet, buy all beef hot dogs. Much better and healthier.


----------



## bingo (Aug 7, 2020)

yes...and that brand you showed is good!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2020)

Just had a brat w/sauerkraut 
I love sausage, especially for breakfast (McD sausage McMuffin).


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Just had a brat w/sauerkraut
> I love sausage, especially for breakfast (McD sausage McMuffin).


I love jalapeno cheddar brats lately!


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 8, 2020)

We adore them! Our favs:

1)* Silva brand (local) hot linguica.* It's a Portuguesa linguica, not a Spanish one. Linguica is a big thing out here in the San Francisco Bay Area (ranches and farms helped support a large Portuguese community in not only the Bay Area but also Silicon Valley (which was once orchard and sheep country) and the Central Valley (where 25% of the US's produce comes from). Of all the many local brands, Silva is one of the oldest and still the best, IOHO.

2) *Nurnberger *pork sausages with braised sauerkraut. A skinny, coarsely-ground variant of a Bratwurst, but with a tender casing (veal). Sadly, our local sausage company Saag stopped making them, so we have to buy them by mail order now. We like them much better than bratwurst. The seasoning is based on marjoram and lemon zest, which give it a subtle but distinctly different flavor than the traditional bratwurst.

3) *Sonoma Meat Company, turmeric-pineapple pork sausage. *Again, a local artisanal sausage. Delightfully different altho hard to find, even here.

4) *Sonoma Meat Company, merguez. *We adore merguez, a spicy Moroccan lamb sausage. Avoid D'Artagnan Foods' version, however - it's terrible. Like Nurnberger, it should be skinny and coarse-ground. Many of the local Afghani and Middle Eastern markets here also sell their own versions, which are always excellent.

5) *True Story, organic Apple & Wildflower Honey Chicken Sausage*. Although local butcher/celebrity Bruce Aidell made this sausage famous, True Story makes a superior version. The gentle tang of honey is evident but the sausage isn't overly sweet. The tasty chunks of apple are sweet and tender without being mushy.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

bowmore said:


> One of my favorites is Cumberland Sausage,  which is English. Every time I would go through Heathrow Airport in London onthe way back to the States, I did 3 things: a pint of beer, a Cumberland sausage and a stop at the World of Whisky for samplers


Just had a couple of Cumberland sausages tonight @bowmore


----------



## mlh (Aug 8, 2020)

no


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 9, 2020)

I skinned these excellent sausages tonight and roasted them in the toaster oven, then nestled them in split and toasted hoagie rolls slathered with a mix of mayo/ mustard. Topped them with fried cabbage/onion/apple/red bell pepper. Ohhhh yumm.
This brand is delicious..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2020)

I love sweet Italian sausage fried nice and brown served with sauteed peppers and onions on a roll. These days I like it on mashed potatoes which I think is even better than the roll.


----------

